# Normal People... HOW DO THEY DO IT?



## raspectre (Jan 24, 2010)

How can they actually enjoy going out?
I can't think of anything more terrifying :|
In fact, just posting this is a way of putting off having to go out into town which I do NOT want to (cannot) go to... but I'm being guilt tripped something chronic. And I know the only reason I may end up going is so I don't end up having my friend angry at me.

People assume it's just not wanting/not bothering/or being a wimp... and everything you try and explain sounds like a new one of your ever growing list of excuses...

Does anyone else get so, SO tired/guilty about constantly making up excuses to not go out?
Or when they're genuine you feel guilty anyway?

Oyvey -_-


----------



## busdude (Mar 3, 2010)

Genetics/Environment

Life is 100% luck. Remember that. I might write a paper on it some day.


----------



## yexi17 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow so you have friends but don't want to go out with them? I wish I had some friends who lived near me  I know that if I did I would totally go! But the problem with me is that I can't talk to people so I end up with absolutely no friends...the lone wolf thing gets old after a while...
But yea try to find friends you're comfortable with. I say I don't have friends near my house but I do have friends in other places that I've gone out with and had fun!  Good luck!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I envy you people that actually have friends even though you don't live near them.
I have no friends and the ones I had I have lost contact with or we grew apart and then I have had severe SA for a long time so making friends isn't an easy task for me.
When I actually go out with people I enjoy it,now I just have to do most things alone..but I feel positive right now that I can make some over time.

If you don't want to go out genuinly then I don't think you should feel guilty about it.But if you want to maybe you should try to go out and you feel better also when you know that you actually did it.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

busdude said:


> Genetics/Environment


YES, YES, I totally agree with that, it's a combo of the two, not nature vs nature, it's both, it''s both genetics_ and _environment.



busdude said:


> Life is 100% luck. Remember that. I might write a paper on it some day.


that's actually a great point, so true, never thought of it that way, life* is* about luck, only I think it'd be a better paper if you turned it into chance, cuz that's what it really is, chance, life is all about chance, what are the chances that I'll have the genetics to turn out this way, what are the chances that I'll be raised in an environment that helps me, what are the chances that I'll be raised in an environment that hurts me.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

With the luck thing, would you also agree that we really have no control over our lives (based on the decisions we make), and that this "control" is just an illusion?

That is, whatever has influenced us makes up our psyche, and therefore makes up our decision making process.

In another scenario, our options for what to decide on are based on the random life events that we deal with. We don't get to choose what happens, we only make decisions based on what has happened.


----------



## Disconnecting (Nov 19, 2009)

raspectre said:


> How can they actually enjoy going out?
> I can't think of anything more terrifying :|
> In fact, just posting this is a way of putting off having to go out into town which I do NOT want to (cannot) go to... but I'm being guilt tripped something chronic. And I know the only reason I may end up going is so I don't end up having my friend angry at me.
> 
> ...


Is there any place where you would feel comfortable? Maybe a compromise to visit a friend's apartment would be a good idea. At least you (hopefully) won't feel guilty anymore.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

raspectre said:


> People assume it's just not wanting/not bothering/or being a wimp... and everything you try and explain sounds like a new one of your ever growing list of excuses...
> 
> Does anyone else get so, SO tired/guilty about constantly making up excuses to not go out?
> Or when they're genuine you feel guilty anyway?
> ...


I know how you feel. My family doesn't understand why I avoid going to different things. I used to have friends in middle school who once in a while invited to go somewhere with them. Now I'm in high school and have no friends and have no where to go even if I wanted to.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

to the original post. I have felt exactly the same before, like i could have writte your post. and, ive felt exactly opposite, during the short time i used medication. the only thing that was entertaining for me then, was going out, strangely enough.

i guess it was the removing of the anxiety. the alure was the idea that i might meet someone who was fantasic to be with. if that akes any sense. i guess thats what other people feel a bit of.



yexi17 said:


> ...the lone wolf thing gets old after a while...
> QUOTE]
> 
> haha, that made me laugh, so true.


----------

